# Cruze owners in OKLAHOMA



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i going to be moving back to tulsa very soon, i'm planning on being back there before xmas. Currently i'm watching houses on trulia.com that are close to where my kids live, hoping to snag something within a mile or two of them thats reasonably priced.


----------



## PurposeBuilt (May 24, 2011)

OKC here.


----------



## rhodges28 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Oklahoma*

Tulsa im working on my cruze putting a system i live in owasso/tulsa just hmu when you decide to do this.


----------

